

Interview Attempt: (Possible) World's Largest Video Game Collection Owner - sblom
http://www.vintagecomputing.com/index.php/archives/103

======
gerggerg
Which also makes it possibly the world largest personal collection of code. I
wonder how many millions of lines that man is in possession of.

~~~
ppk
Yeah, but it's all machine code...

